# Forum Argomenti di discussione Auto & autocarri  rivendita auto acquistata prima dell'apertura della P.I.

## Dr Beat

La funzione search non ha prodotto risultati quindi apro un thread nuovo... 
Nel 2003, prima che aprissi la partita iva, ho acquistato un'auto .
Nel 2004 ho aperto la partita iva, ho "trasferito" l'auto dalla sfera personale a quella professionale, iscrivendola nel registro iva acquisti, ed ho iniziato a dedurmi le quote di ammortamento; ovviamente non mi sono detratto l'iva.
Nel 2008 (ieri per la precisione :Smile: ) ho rivenduto l'auto. 
Il dubbio che ho ora è se devo fare o meno la fattura e, in caso di risposta positiva, se considerarla operazione imponibile, esente o nel regime del margine.

----------


## Contabile

Al momento ti dico che sono per la vendita senza fattura. 
Poi ti chiedo di chiarire se parliamo di professionista iscritto ad albi o come altre attivit&#224; professionali (soggetti non iscritti a casse professionali ma solo alla gestione separata).
E' una sottigliezza che ti chiedo per una mia interpretazione personale che voglio dare al pensiero di un collega. Grazie

----------


## Dr Beat

> Poi ti chiedo di chiarire se parliamo di professionista iscritto ad albi o come altre attività professionali (soggetti non iscritti a casse professionali ma solo alla gestione separata).

  Al momento dell'acquisto, il professionista in questione era praticante commercialista (iscritto alla gestione separata Inps). Al momento della vendita è commercialista, regolarmente iscritto all'albo.

----------


## Ruben

A mio parere si applica il regime del margine.

----------


## Vinny Gambini

Stai vendento un bene strumentale. A mio parere devi emettere fattura esente art. 10 c. 27 quinquies.

----------


## B2C

Temo che in questo caso la cessione sia soggetta ad iva.
Ciao.

----------


## Speedy

> La funzione search non ha prodotto risultati quindi apro un thread nuovo...
> Nel 2003, prima che aprissi la partita iva, ho acquistato un'auto .
> Nel 2004 ho aperto la partita iva, ho "trasferito" l'auto dalla sfera personale a quella professionale, iscrivendola nel registro iva acquisti, ed ho iniziato a dedurmi le quote di ammortamento; ovviamente non mi sono detratto l'iva.
> Nel 2008 (ieri per la precisione) ho rivenduto l'auto.
> Il dubbio che ho ora &#232; se devo fare o meno la fattura e, in caso di risposta positiva, se considerarla operazione imponibile, esente o nel regime del margine.

  Considerato che:
= l'auto &#232; stata acquistata nel 2003 dalla persona privata non in possesso della partiva iva
= l'auto nel 2004 &#232; passata dalla sfera privata alla sfera professionale, iscrivendo il passaggio nel registro iva acquisti presumo senza recupero dell'iva, trattandosi di un passaggio tra un privato ed un professionista (quindi acquisto del margine)
= l'auto &#232; stata rivenduta nel 2008 
Ci&#242; premesso, ritengo che nel 2008 sia stata eseguita una vendita di bene strumentale in regime del margine. Infatti non &#232; operazione imponibile perch&#232; l'iva in acquisto non &#232; stata recuperata, non &#232; una operazione esente in quanto il documento di acquisto non &#232; successivo all'apertura della partita iva e non siamo in presenza di iva indetraibile. 
Ribadisco che la mia opinione tiene conto della presunzione che nel 2004 l'iva non &#232; stata recuperata. 
Ciao

----------


## Vinny Gambini

> Considerato che:
> = l'auto &#232; stata acquistata nel 2003 dalla persona privata non in possesso della partiva iva
> = l'auto nel 2004 &#232; passata dalla sfera privata alla sfera professionale, iscrivendo il passaggio nel registro iva acquisti presumo senza recupero dell'iva, trattandosi di un passaggio tra un privato ed un professionista (quindi acquisto del margine)
> = l'auto &#232; stata rivenduta nel 2008 
> Ci&#242; premesso, ritengo che nel 2008 sia stata eseguita una vendita di bene strumentale in regime del margine. Infatti non &#232; operazione imponibile perch&#232; l'iva in acquisto non &#232; stata recuperata, non &#232; una operazione esente in quanto il documento di acquisto non &#232; successivo all'apertura della partita iva e non siamo in presenza di iva indetraibile. 
> Ribadisco che la mia opinione tiene conto della presunzione che nel 2004 l'iva non &#232; stata recuperata. 
> Ciao

  
Credo che il regime del margine sarebbe applicabile se l'acquisto dell'auto fosse stato fuori campo iva (acquisto da privato). Ma l'auto &#232; stata acquistata con iva.

----------


## Speedy

> Credo che il regime del margine sarebbe applicabile se l'acquisto dell'auto fosse stato fuori campo iva (acquisto da privato). Ma l'auto &#232; stata acquistata con iva.

  Ma, scusa, non siamo in presenza di un acquisto da privato ? 
Infatti:
= Dr Beat ha nel 2003 acquistato l'auto come privato e (presumo) gli &#232; stata rilasciata fattura con iva
= Dr Beat nel 2004 gira la sua auto alla gestione professionale
= Dr Beat (come venditore) non pu&#242; nel 2004 emettere fattura a Dr Beat soggetto iva (acquirente) in quanto &#232; un privato e vende un bene privato
= quindi Dr Beat soggetto iva acquista da privato per cui, ai fini iva, il passaggio da privato a soggetto iva &#232; fuori campo dell'imposta (quindi operazione del margine)
= ai fini irpef il passaggio viene rilevato al costo storico, desumibile dalla fattura di acquisto del 2003 iva compresa in quanto non recuperata, con rilevazione anche della quota di ammortamento del 2003 che ovviamente andr&#224; dispersa (dpr 689/74)

----------


## Finisher

Concordo con l'applicazione del regime del margine.
Rilevo anche che non tutti gli interpreti concordano con la deducibilit&#224; delle quote di ammortamento su beni apportati all'attivit&#224; da parte del professionista, come invece &#232; pacifico per l'imprensa.

----------


## Vinny Gambini

> Ma, scusa, non siamo in presenza di un acquisto da privato ? 
> Infatti:
> = Dr Beat ha nel 2003 acquistato l'auto come privato e (presumo) gli è stata rilasciata fattura con iva
> = Dr Beat nel 2004 gira la sua auto alla gestione professionale
> = Dr Beat (come venditore) non può nel 2004 emettere fattura a Dr Beat soggetto iva (acquirente) in quanto è un privato e vende un bene privato
> = quindi Dr Beat soggetto iva acquista da privato per cui, ai fini iva, il passaggio da privato a soggetto iva è fuori campo dell'imposta (quindi operazione del margine)
> = ai fini irpef il passaggio viene rilevato al costo storico, desumibile dalla fattura di acquisto del 2003 iva compresa in quanto non recuperata, con rilevazione anche della quota di ammortamento del 2003 che ovviamente andrà dispersa (dpr 689/74)

  Ok, mi sfuggiva il passaggio da Dr Beat privato a Dr Beat professionista  :Smile: . Comunque il margine è negativo, a meno che Dr Beat non sia riuscito a vendere l'auto a più di quato l'ha acquistata nel 2003  :Big Grin: , quindi niente IVA lo stesso.

----------


## B2C

> Credo che il regime del margine sarebbe applicabile se l'acquisto dell'auto fosse stato fuori campo iva (acquisto da privato). Ma l'auto &#232; stata acquistata con iva.

  In effetti la norma (art. 36, DL n. 41/95) fa riferimento ai beni "acquistati presso privati". A mio giudizio non si pu&#242; dire che il Sig. X professionista ha acquistato l'auto da se stesso soggetto privato. E' invece lui stesso che ha apportato l'auto nell'ambito della sua attivit&#224; professionale (non c'&#232; un ulteriore passaggio di propriet&#224 :Wink: .
Per questo avrei delle perplessit&#224; sull'applicazione del regime del margine. Altrimenti si dovrebbe applicare il margine, ad esempio, a tutti i beni mobili conferiti in una societ&#224; e quindi ceduti. 
Escluderei invece il num. 27-quinquies per le motivazioni gi&#224; esposte. 
Per questo propenderei per l'applicazione dell'iva.

----------


## Speedy

> Concordo con l'applicazione del regime del margine.
> Rilevo anche che non tutti gli interpreti concordano con la deducibilità delle quote di ammortamento su beni apportati all'attività da parte del professionista, come invece è pacifico per l'imprensa.

  Sono d'accordo. 
Se ne è parlato in passato qui:  http://forum.commercialistatelematic...essionale.html

----------


## Contabile

Di passaggio. Ed al volo. Sicuramente ne riparleremo. Nel mio precedente post avevo scritto che sarei per la vendita senza emissione di fattura (diciamo che avevo l'idea ma l'ho espressa male). 
Tale mia idea nasceva dal fatto che   _la Corte di giustizia Europea ha stabilito che:
- il prelievo, per fini personali o estranei all'impresa o arte e professione, di un bene acquistato senza diritto alla detrazione (come, si verifica nell'ipotesi di bene acquistato presso un privato) non costituisce operazione imponibile, anche se, per l'utilizzo del bene, il soggetto passivo abbia sostenuto spese con detrazione della relativa imposta;
- l'imposta assolta successivamente all'acquisto relativa a lavori che abbiano contribuito ad incrementare il valore del bene originario, con diritto alla detrazione, dovr&#224; essere restituita, mediante il meccanismo della rettifica, qualora gli stessi non siano stati interamente consumati al momento del prelievo;
- l'eventuale sostenimento per il bene, successivamente all'acquisto, di spese di manutenzione e riattamento con detrazione della relativa imposta, non influenza in alcun modo il trattamento da riservare al prelievo che, rimane, pertanto, non tassabile._  
Da ci&#242; a mio avviso ne scaturisce che il professionista possa autofatturarsi il bene senza dover necessariamente applicare  IVA o il RdM e poi cedere da privato a terzi o a concessionario o rivenditore di auto il bene. 
Torno alle mie vacanze e buone vacanze a tutti.

----------


## B2C

> Di passaggio. Ed al volo. Sicuramente ne riparleremo. Nel mio precedente post avevo scritto che sarei per la vendita senza emissione di fattura (diciamo che avevo l'idea ma l'ho espressa male). 
> Tale mia idea nasceva dal fatto che   _la Corte di giustizia Europea ha stabilito che:
> - il prelievo, per fini personali o estranei all'impresa o arte e professione, di un bene acquistato senza diritto alla detrazione (come, si verifica nell'ipotesi di bene acquistato presso un privato) non costituisce operazione imponibile, anche se, per l'utilizzo del bene, il soggetto passivo abbia sostenuto spese con detrazione della relativa imposta;
> - l'imposta assolta successivamente all'acquisto relativa a lavori che abbiano contribuito ad incrementare il valore del bene originario, con diritto alla detrazione, dovrà essere restituita, mediante il meccanismo della rettifica, qualora gli stessi non siano stati interamente consumati al momento del prelievo;
> - l'eventuale sostenimento per il bene, successivamente all'acquisto, di spese di manutenzione e riattamento con detrazione della relativa imposta, non influenza in alcun modo il trattamento da riservare al prelievo che, rimane, pertanto, non tassabile._  
> Da ciò a mio avviso ne scaturisce che il professionista possa autofatturarsi il bene senza dover necessariamente applicare  IVA o il RdM e poi cedere da privato a terzi o a concessionario o rivenditore di auto il bene. 
> Torno alle mie vacanze e buone vacanze a tutti.

  In questo senso (prima autoconsumo e poi cessione come privato) condivido anch'io.
Il dubbio nasce se la cessione fosse fatta direttamente come professionista: è in tal caso che secondo me andrebbe applicata l'iva.
Cosa ne pensi?

----------


## Vinny Gambini

> In questo senso (prima autoconsumo e poi cessione come privato) condivido anch'io.
> Il dubbio nasce se la cessione fosse fatta direttamente come professionista: è in tal caso che secondo me andrebbe applicata l'iva.
> Cosa ne pensi?

  Io penso che si tratterebbe di una bella operazione elusiva  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .

----------


## Vinny Gambini

L'operazione prospettata da Contabile, intendo. Se il prezzo di cessione fosse maggiore di quello d'acquisto, e non è il caso del thread, sarebbe possibile trasferire il bene nella sfera privata e poi venderlo senza applicare l'IVA. Dalla lettura della Risoluzione 194 del 17.06.02 mi sembra di capire che l'autoconsumo di bene acquistato da privato è normalmente f.c. IVA, ma se sullo stesso sono stati fatti lavori tali da determinare un durevole incremento di valore l'IVA si debba comunque applicare a tale incremento di valore, e si ricadrebbe nel rdm anche per l'autoconsumo.
Nel nostro caso, di cessione a titolo oneroso, ma comunque a prezzo inferiore a quello di acquisto, concordo quindi per l'emissione della fattura con rdm per evitare doppie imposizioni, margine negativo e IVA zero.

----------


## B2C

> Dalla lettura della Risoluzione 194 del 17.06.02 mi sembra di capire che l'autoconsumo di bene acquistato da privato è normalmente f.c. IVA, ma se sullo stesso sono stati fatti lavori tali da determinare un durevole incremento di valore l'IVA si debba comunque applicare a tale incremento di valore, e si ricadrebbe nel rdm anche per l'autoconsumo.

  Ho letto la risoluzione da te citata.
Dalla risoluzione intanto si capisce che sicuramente è esclusa l'esenzione ex num. 27-quinquies, tuttavia non parla di regime del margine, anche perchè la risoluzione tratta il caso di autoconsumo di un bene immobile.
Secondo me l'ostacolo all'applicazione del rdm deriva dal fatto che il bene non è stato acquistato presso un privato.

----------


## Vinny Gambini

> Ho letto la risoluzione da te citata.
> Dalla risoluzione intanto si capisce che sicuramente &#232; esclusa l'esenzione ex num. 27-quinquies, tuttavia non parla di regime del margine, anche perch&#232; la risoluzione tratta il caso di autoconsumo di un bene immobile.
> Secondo me l'ostacolo all'applicazione del rdm deriva dal fatto che il bene non &#232; stato acquistato presso un privato.

  La risoluzione si riferisce al caso degli immobili, ma parla di principi generali riferendosi a quanto previsto dalla VI direttiva IVA e dalla sentenza citata della Corte di Giustizia Europea, che valgono in generale per la cessione e l'autoconsumo di beni acquistati senza diritto alla detrazione.
E' vero che l'auto non &#232; stata acquistata da un privato, ma ci troviamo in un caso analogo a quello dell'acquisto da privato. Nel caso di acquisto da privato, l'IVA era rimasta a carico del venditore. Nel nostro caso il privato &#232; l'acquirente, che non pu&#242; detrarre l'IVA che rimane a suo carico. Inoltre il successivo apporto nell'attivit&#224;, come &#232; stato fatto notare, rappresenta una cessione da Dr. Beat privato a Dr. Beat professionista. In entrambi i casi l'IVA &#232; stata gi&#224; definitivamente incamerata dall'erario, e se si applicasse l'IVA un' altra volta alla cessione si avrebbe doppia imposizione. Soltanto se il bene ha subito modifiche tali che ne hanno durevolmete aumentato il valore, &#232; logico applicare l'IVA all'incremento di valore.

----------


## B2C

> La risoluzione si riferisce al caso degli immobili, ma parla di principi generali riferendosi a quanto previsto dalla VI direttiva IVA e dalla sentenza citata della Corte di Giustizia Europea, che valgono in generale per la cessione e l'autoconsumo di beni acquistati senza diritto alla detrazione.

  Leggendo la risoluzione non mi pare di capire questo.
Infatti dicono che l'autoconsumo è fuori campo iva, mentre la cessione è soggetta ad iva.
Non si parla in alcun punto di rdm in quanto si tratta di immobili.   

> Inoltre il successivo apporto nell'attività, come è stato fatto notare, rappresenta una cessione da Dr. Beat privato a Dr. Beat professionista.

  Secondo me non c'è una cessione dal Sig. X privato allo stesso Sig. X professionista. Infatti si tratta dello stesso soggetto persona fisica: come è possibile una cessione con trasferimento della proprietà verso se stesso? 
Vedo che esistono opinioni diverse, ma a me il dubbio rimane...

----------


## dobrey

> Secondo me non c'&#232; una cessione dal Sig. X privato allo stesso Sig. X professionista. Infatti si tratta dello stesso soggetto persona fisica: come &#232; possibile una cessione con trasferimento della propriet&#224; verso se stesso?

  Salve, 
la risposta st&#224; nella domanda. 
I soggetti sono due: privato e professionista (anche se coincidono nella stessa persona fisica). 
Spero che questo esempio possa dissipare ogni dubbio: 
Io sono disteso sulla spiaggia a prendere il sole perch&#232; sono disoccupato ed ho la mia auto al parcheggio sulla strada. 
Mi telefona un vecchio amico proponendomi di lavorare per lui.
Io accetto, inizio a lavorare per lui, e lui mi chiede di usare la mia auto perch&#232; mi ha assunto.
Gli dico che non &#232; giusto usare la MIA auto e che se vuole la pu&#242; comprare.
Lui accetta, io gliela vendo e continuo ad usare l'auto che prima era mia. 
Relativamente al trasferimento &#232; inattuabile. 
Basta ??? 
Gennaro Nardi

----------


## Vinny Gambini

> Salve, 
> la risposta stà nella domanda. 
> I soggetti sono due: privato e professionista (anche se coincidono nella stessa persona fisica). 
> Spero che questo esempio possa dissipare ogni dubbio: 
> Io sono disteso sulla spiaggia a prendere il sole perchè sono disoccupato ed ho la mia auto al parcheggio sulla strada. 
> Mi telefona un vecchio amico proponendomi di lavorare per lui.
> Io accetto, inizio a lavorare per lui, e lui mi chiede di usare la mia auto perchè mi ha assunto.
> Gli dico che non è giusto usare la MIA auto e che se vuole la può comprare.
> Lui accetta, io gliela vendo e continuo ad usare l'auto che prima era mia. 
> ...

  Ho già avuto modo di apprezzare un tuo intervento sulla differenza merci - materie prime - materiali di consumo. Fai sempre degli esempi molto interessanti  :Big Grin: .

----------


## B2C

> Salve, 
> la risposta stà nella domanda. 
> I soggetti sono due: privato e professionista (anche se coincidono nella stessa persona fisica). 
> Spero che questo esempio possa dissipare ogni dubbio: 
> Io sono disteso sulla spiaggia a prendere il sole perchè sono disoccupato ed ho la mia auto al parcheggio sulla strada. 
> Mi telefona un vecchio amico proponendomi di lavorare per lui.
> Io accetto, inizio a lavorare per lui, e lui mi chiede di usare la mia auto perchè mi ha assunto.
> Gli dico che non è giusto usare la MIA auto e che se vuole la può comprare.
> Lui accetta, io gliela vendo e continuo ad usare l'auto che prima era mia. 
> ...

  L'importante è che basti al funzionario dell'Ade e al giudice tributario, ma dubito che si accontenteranno della simpatica parabola (che c'entra del resto poco, visto che l'auto gliela vendi al tuo amico e non a te stesso).
Saluti.

----------


## dobrey

> L'importante è che basti al funzionario dell'Ade e al giudice tributario, ma dubito che si accontenteranno della simpatica parabola (che c'entra del resto poco, visto che l'auto gliela vendi al tuo amico e non a te stesso).
> Saluti.

  Salve, 
premetto che quanto chiedo appresso è solo per fame di sapere. 
Puoi indicarci norme, prassi, usi o costumi, sentenze, pareri di comprovati giuristi e/o tecnici della materia ?? 
In attesa, 
Gennaro Nardi

----------


## Vinny Gambini

La questione risulta chiarita anche dalla delle risoluzione n. 28 del 17/04/2008, che richiama l'art. 5 comma 6 della VI Direttiva CEE da cui: 
"La limitazione   dell'esclusione  dall'assoggettamento ai soli casi in
cui il   divieto  della detrazione derivi da un'apposita disposizione di legge
comporta pure,  in base alla risoluzione citata, la necessita' di assoggettare
ad IVA    l'autoconsumo    di    beni    pervenuti all'imprenditore, artista o
professionista in   base ad operazioni non assoggettate ad imposta per carenza del presupposto soggettivo (es.: beni acquistati presso privati).
Si osserva   tuttavia che l'articolo 5, comma 6 della VI Direttiva CEE
n. 77/388   del 17  maggio 1977,  nel prevedere l'assimilazione del cosiddetto
autoconsumo esterno   di   beni   alle cessioni a titolo oneroso,  fa espresso
riferimento a   quei beni per i quali sia stata operata all'atto dell'acquisto
la detrazione  totale o parziale dell'imposta sul valore aggiunto. In sostanza
il legislatore   comunitario    al   fine di evitare che  i beni pervengano al
consumo detassati    dispone    l'assoggettamento    all'imposta  del relativo
autoconsumo esterno, ma cio'  solo nel caso in cui  l'imposta relativa ai beni
stessi abbia   formato   oggetto   di detrazione totale o parziale  al momento
dell'acquisto.                                                                
        Il legislatore   comunitario,    intende quindi  calibrare l'eventuale
assoggettamento ad   IVA   dei   detti beni  al corrispondente esercizio della
detrazione.                                                                   
        Se  l'acquisizione dei beni in discorso  non e' stata  assoggettata al
tributo per  mancanza del presupposto soggettivo, l'esercizio della detrazione dell'IVA non si e' potuto ugualmente operare."    
In poche parole, la tassazione dell'autoconsumo esterno è dettata per evitare che i beni giungano al consumo detassati per effetto della detrazione. Per questo la norma non si applica nel caso in cui non sia stata operata la detrazione integrale per qualsiasi motivo .        
Chi ha acquistato il bene strumentale prima dell'apertura della partità iva non ha potuto detrarla per mancanza del presupposto soggettivo, e la situazione è analoga all'acquisto effettuata da privato successivamete all'apertura della partita IVA. In entrambi i casi l'imposta è stata già versata, nessuno ha potuto detrarla per mancanza del presupposto soggettivo, il bene destinato all'autoconsumo giunge al consumo già tassato.

----------


## dobrey

[QUOTE=Vinny Gambini;58197]La questione risulta chiarita anche dalla delle risoluzione n. 28 del 17/04/2008, che richiama l'art. 5 comma 6 della VI Direttiva CEE da cui: 
In poche parole, la tassazione dell'autoconsumo esterno è dettata per evitare che i beni giungano al consumo detassati per effetto della detrazione. Per questo la norma non si applica nel caso in cui non sia stata operata la detrazione integrale per qualsiasi motivo .QUOTE] 
Salve, 
chiara, splendida ed assolutamente non da mè contestata questa risoluzione.  
Relativamente a quanto chiesto a B2C, vale in quanto suppongo lui non abbia giustamente interpretato il mio esempio.
In tale esempio, IO ed il mio vecchio amico, vogliono essere la rappresentazione di due soggetti diversi anche se in effetti una sola persona fisica (vedi oggetto della discussione).

----------


## Mr Spock

Dalla banca dati L'Esperto risponde del Sole 24 ore: 
LA CESSIONE DEL TRATTORE E' SOGGETTA ALL'IMPOSTA (2001)
a cura di Giampaolo Tosoni  
Un imprenditore agricolo, titolare di partita Iva, cede un trattore acquistato in un periodo antecedente all'apertura della posizione Iva da un rivenditore di trattori. Poiché l'acquisto è stato fatto come privato, la cessione può essere "esente da Iva ex articolo 10" o, in alternativa, secondo le regole del regime del margine? 
Il regime del "margine" è un particolare regime Iva che si applica alla cessione di beni mobili usati, nonché di oggetti d'arte, antiquariato o collezione, effettuata da privati, ovvero da soggetti equiparati, nei confronti di rivenditori o soggetti passivi d'imposta.
Nel caso di specie questo regime non è applicabile in quanto il bene non è stato acquistato da un privato.
Né è applicabile l'articolo 10, comma 27-quinquies, in quanto il soggetto non ha pagato l'imposta a monte. Si ritiene, pertanto, che la cessione del trattore, essendo lo stesso entrato nella sfera dell'impresa, debba essere assoggettata a Iva.

----------


## Vinny Gambini

> Dalla banca dati L'Esperto risponde del Sole 24 ore: 
> LA CESSIONE DEL TRATTORE E' SOGGETTA ALL'IMPOSTA (2001)
> a cura di Giampaolo Tosoni  
> Un imprenditore agricolo, titolare di partita Iva, cede un trattore acquistato in un periodo antecedente all'apertura della posizione Iva da un rivenditore di trattori. Poich&#233; l'acquisto &#232; stato fatto come privato, la cessione pu&#242; essere "esente da Iva ex articolo 10" o, in alternativa, secondo le regole del regime del margine? 
> Il regime del "margine" &#232; un particolare regime Iva che si applica alla cessione di beni mobili usati, nonch&#233; di oggetti d'arte, antiquariato o collezione, effettuata da privati, ovvero da soggetti equiparati, nei confronti di rivenditori o soggetti passivi d'imposta.
> Nel caso di specie questo regime non &#232; applicabile in quanto il bene non &#232; stato acquistato da un privato.
> N&#233; &#232; applicabile l'articolo 10, comma 27-quinquies, in quanto il soggetto non ha pagato l'imposta a monte. Si ritiene, pertanto, che la cessione del trattore, essendo lo stesso entrato nella sfera dell'impresa, debba essere assoggettata a Iva.

  D'accordo. Il regime del margine richiede che il bene sia stato acquistato da un privato, e l'apporto nell'attivit&#224; di un bene strumentale acquistato prima dell'apertura della posizionme IVA non &#232; esattmente la stessa cosa. Tuutavia, data la finalit&#224; del regime di evitare la doppia imposizione, le due situazioni sostanzialmente si equivalgono, poich&#233; in entrambi i casi il bene entra nel circuito IVA gi&#224; tassato. Qui il bene non &#232; stato acquistato "da un privato", bens&#236; "da privato", cio&#232; l'imprenditore lo ha acquistato quando era un privato, ma ugualmente il bene entra nella sfera d'impresa con l'iva non detratta perch&#233; acquistato precedentemente da un privato. 
Inoltre, considerato che invece non si applichererbbe l'IVA alll'autoconsumo dello stesso bene, a questo punto l'operazione prospettata da Contabile (estromissione e successiva cessione) consentirebbe la cessione del bene senza applicazione dell'IVA. Operazione elusiva? Sempre da provare. Se il bene viene ceduto dopo qualche tempo dopo l'estromissione dall'impresa non vedo cosa si potrebbe contestare.
Il sistema di imposizione cos&#236; presenta delle faglie e delle discriminazioni immotivate per lsuperare le quali sarebbe necessario far rientrare nel regime del margine anche la cessione e l'autoconsumo di beni acquistati prima dell'inizio dell'attivit&#224;. D'altra parte, per quanto concerne l'autoconsumo, la direttiva comunitaria dice che se sul bene sono stati effettuati lavori per i quali &#232; stata detratta l'IVA e che hanno determinato un durevole incremento di valore del bene stesso, l'autoconsumo sconta l'IVA sull'incrementio di detto valore. Questo non significherebbe applicare il regime del margine anche all'autoconsumo di beni precedentemente apportati nell'impresa? L'applicazione del regime del margine sia alle cessioni che all'autoconsumo di beni strumentali acquistati prima dell'inizio dell'attivit&#224;, sarebbe la cosa pi&#249; logica e renderebbe equivalenti, ai fini IVA, cessione diretta e estromissione + cessione.

----------


## hirona

anch'io ho lo stesso problema, devo vendere un autocarro aquistato nel 1996 e devo venderlo ad  un privato, che mi chiede la fattura per pagare di meno nel passaggio di proprieta', da premettere che l'autocarro e' instato alla mia ditta. mi chiedevo come devo fargli questa fattura?? con iva o esente e nel caso e' esente quale articolo devo citare nella fattura?  
potete darmi una risposta? 
grazie

----------


## Contabile

Se &#232; intestato alla ditta a suo tempo avrai portato in detrazione l'IVA pagata. Pertanto ora devi effettuare la vendita applicando l'IVA.

----------


## nuovoa

> Se è intestato alla ditta a suo tempo avrai portato in detrazione l'IVA pagata. Pertanto ora devi effettuare la vendita applicando l'IVA.

  Sono entrato in questa discussione per caso e dopo averla letta sono letteralmente  entrato nel panico :EEK!: ....avendo intenzione di comprare un'auto come privato da dover trasferire a gennaio nella sfera dell'impresa (agente di commercio), quindi senza scaricare l'Iva, mi troverò  al momento della vendita a dover fatturare con Iva? In questo modo subirò una doppia imposizione...come fare?  :EEK!:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Sono entrato in questa discussione per caso e dopo averla letta sono letteralmente  entrato nel panico....avendo intenzione di comprare un'auto come privato da dover trasferire a gennaio nella sfera dell'impresa (agente di commercio), quindi senza scaricare l'Iva, mi troverò  al momento della vendita a dover fatturare con Iva? In questo modo subirò una doppia imposizione...come fare?

  Se leggi con attenzione quello che ha scritto Contabile, capisci che nel tuo caso non dovresti applicare iva. 
ciao

----------

